# Tanımak vs. Bilmek



## garcia1683

Is there a difference in usage between _tanımak _and _bilmek_? Some people seem to point to _bilmek _as in "possessing facts", what in French would be _savoir _(i.e., I know the sky is blue), whereas _tanımak _would be used to refer to "familiarity", what in French would be _connaître_ (i.e., I know my friend David well). Is that the case?


----------



## lobador

"Tanımak" is mostly used as "recognize" or "identify". However, "bilmek" mostly used as "know"..

For example: 

You can use "bilmek" such as  "Onun kim olduğunu biliyor musun?"  - "Do you know who he is"

However, you can use "tanımak" such as  "Onu tanıyor musun?" - "Do you recognise him?"


----------



## Rallino

In a sentence like "I know this city", in French you have to use _connaître, _but in Turkish you need to use "bilmek" (savoir).


----------



## hhtt

"Bilmek" might sometimes mean exactly what "succeed/achieve" mean.

Example: "Kazanmasını Bilmek"=Kazanabilmek, kazanmayı başarmak which might be "to succeed winning"
             "Ayakta kalmasını bilmek"= mücadelede başarılı olmak which might mean to succeed to cope with difficulties.

"Bilmek" might sometimes mean to see and recognize clearly. This is might be metaphoric.

Example: "Savaşlarda düşmanı *bilirsin*, terör öyle mi." which might mean "You can *know and see *the enemy in the wars, but in terrorist attacks you cannot."

"Bilmek" might sometimes mean "you are able to do something because you have learnt it." as in "yüzme bilmek" or "dil bilmek".

There might be more situations which "bilmek" and "tanımak" cannot be synonymous.

P.S: My English correspondence might have some mistakes.


----------



## PansySandydowns

Sevgili hhtt, cevabınla ilgili Türkçe bir noktaya değinmek isterim. 

kazanmasını değil, kazanmayı
kalmasını değil, kalmayı         deriz. 

"Araba kullanmayı biliyor musun?" deriz mesela, "kullanmasını" demeyiz. 
"Ahmet'in araba kullanmasını hiç gördün mü?" demediğimiz sürece, ya da "Ahmet'in bu gece burada kalmasını istiyor musun?" demediğimiz sürece...


----------



## hhtt

PansySandydowns said:


> Sevgili hhtt, cevabınla ilgili Türkçe bir noktaya değinmek isterim.
> 
> kazanmasını değil, kazanmayı
> kalmasını değil, kalmayı         deriz.
> 
> "Araba kullanmayı biliyor musun?" deriz mesela, "kullanmasını" demeyiz.
> "Ahmet'in araba kullanmasını hiç gördün mü?" demediğimiz sürece, ya da "Ahmet'in bu gece burada kalmasını istiyor musun?" demediğimiz sürece...



X takımı kazanmasını bildi. Bu kullanım bana çok bildik geliyor.  Mesela burada da var bir tane: Gençler 3 golle kazanmasını bildi

Özellikle sporla ilgili çok kullanılıyor. Neden doğru bulmadığınızı tam anlayabilmiş değilim. Sonuçta o sayfanın da bir Türkçeyi çok iyi bilen bir Türkçe editörü olmalıdır.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PansySandydowns

Merhaba. Dilin kuralları zaman içinde değişebiliyor ve her internet sayfasının editörü Türkçe'ye çok hakim olmayabiliyor ne yazık ki... Edebiyat öğretmeni bir arkadaşım var ve yukarıda aktardığım bilgi o arkadaşımın bana söylediği bilgidir. Yani kendi kafama göre tınısını beğenmezlik değildir, öyle anlaşılmasın.


----------



## garipx

In English, the both "bilmek" and "tanımak" is "to know". In Turkish, "bilmek" and "tanımak" are almost same, except that "bilmek" is a generic/general verb which can be used for anything/anyone/any action/etc while "tanımak" is used usually for person/people.

Examples to see the difference:

Garcia, seni bilirim - correct (I know you Garcia)
Garcia, seni tanırım - again, correct (I know you Garcia)

Garcia, tanışalım? - correct (Garcia, lets get to know each other)
Garcia, (birbirimizi) bilelim? - again, correct, however, this "bilmek" can be said only by the one who "tanır"s the other.

So, tanımak is "roughly" bilmek.

other examples:

Yazmayı bilirim - correct in Turkish. (I know to write)
Yazmayı tanırım - incorrect in Turkish.
kediyi tanırım - incorrect.
kediyi bilirim - correct (I know the cat.)

a note here: notice "tanırız" in that sentence :"tanrı tanırız" (tanrı/tengri=god in turkish), how closely related to each other, so, tanrı/god too is a personal character that we do not know/bilmek, but, we "tanır". So, beside "know", "tanımak" is also somethings like "obey/acknowledge", therefore, "tanımak" is also a "godly" word which is used also in personal relations, but, only in personal relations, not in "anything" for which preferred word is "bilmek".

So, I recommend you to use "tanımak" only for people only who you'd like to know "roughly". To know her/him in detail OR for anything else other than people, use "bilmek".


----------

